# Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?



## schirmchen (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

nach mehreren Berichten in Angelzeitungen will ich beim nächsten Besuch an einem Forellensee mal diese (für mich) neuen Mini-Spoons ausprobieren.

Wenn ich weit werfen möchte/muss, wollte ich ein Sbirolino nehmen und die Spoons an an ca. 2m Vorfach hängen.

Wie sieht es aber bei kurzen Würfen aus? Hänge ich da die Spoons direkt in die Hauptschnur (dünnes Monofil) ein oder muss ich zwischen Hauptschnur und Spoon noch irgendein Vorfach zwischenschalten? 
Möglichkeit 1: Hauptschnur, Wirbel, Spoon
Möglichkeit 2: Hauptschnur, Wirbel, Vorfach aus Fluorocarbon, Spoon.
Was wäre besser?

Ist es sinnvoll, damit der Spoon nicht zu tief absinkt z.B. 1 Meter vor dem Spoon noch irgendeine Auftriebshilfe zu benutzen (z.B. eine Styroporkugel auf die Schnur zu fädeln)?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Salmonidenangler (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*



schirmchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nach mehreren Berichten in Angelzeitungen will ich beim nächsten Besuch an einem Forellensee mal diese (für mich) neuen Mini-Spoons ausprobieren.
> 
> ...


Möglichkeit 2 ist generell besser, vllt. wäre die Wurfgewichtsangabe deiner Rute hilfreich 
LG
Salmonidenangler


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*

Auf alle Fälle den Spoon nicht in einen Wirbel einhängen, der beeinflußt die Laufeigenschaft negativ, stattdessen einen Snap verwenden wenn man den Spon auch mal wechseln will.
Ansonsten kann man die Hauptschnur auch an den vorhandenen Sprengring knüpfen.
Bei Verwendung eines Snap den Sprengring mit einer Zange abknipsen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*

Sind die so empfindlich beim Lauf?

Wusst ich auch nicht..


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*

Scheinbar ja, habe ein Video gesehen auf youtube. Mit Wirbel werden sie wohl etwas nach unten gezogen und die verlockenden seitlichen Ausschläge bleiben aus, besonders bei sehr leichten Spoons.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*

danke für Info. Man lernt nie aus!


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*

Ich finde, solche Köder sollte man besser an einer UL-Spinnrute fischen, da kommt richtig Spaß auf.
Ich habe mir zu diesem Zweck extra so ein Spaßstöckchen angeschafft, bei einer Länge von 1,98 m, einem WG von 0,5 - 6 g und einem Gewicht von 75 g kommt echt Freude auf.
Ich habe sie noch nicht gefischt, hoffe aber, daß ich im November dazu komme. Bei einigen Trockenwürfen konnte ich mit einem 1,8 g Spoon und einer 0,18er Schnur locker 20 m werfen. Daß sollte eigentlich reichen. Bei dem Preis braucht man auch nicht lange zu überlegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*

und  koscht net mal viel....


----------



## sprogoe (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*

Ich finde, diese Köder lassen sich besser mit einer UL-Spinnrute fischen. Ich habe mir ein feines Stöckchen zugelegt, aber noch nicht gefischt. Hoffe, daß ich im November dazu komme.
Bei einer Länge von 1,98 m, einem WG von 0,5 - 6 g und einem Gewicht von 75 g findet man zu dem Preis kaum was Besseres, da braucht man nicht lange zu überlegen.
https://www.angel-discount24.de/rau...2GNKU8tLmTeCztVA7hhgwIy8MvhIJ-tIaAumoEALw_wcB

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Zitterfreak (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*

Wofür ist denn die dicke 0,18mm Schnur?
 Willst du gezielt auf große Lachsforellen?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*

Noch besser laufen die wenn man ein Schlaufenknoten macht, haben noch mehr freiheit in der Bewegung...


----------



## sprogoe (1. November 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*



Zitterfreak schrieb:


> Wofür ist denn die dicke 0,18mm Schnur?
> Willst du gezielt auf große Lachsforellen?



Finde ich nicht zu dick, habe auf allen Forellenmontagen 0,18er.


----------



## schirmchen (7. November 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. Werde beim nächsten Forellenseebesuch mal einiges durchtesten. Ich habe eine Rute bis 5g Wurfgewicht und eine bis 10g. 
Interessant, dass man keinen Wirbel verwenden soll. Verdrallt da die Schnur nicht?


----------



## Zitterfreak (7. November 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*

Nein, die Schnur verdrallt nicht.

 0,18mm ist für die UL-Angelei am Forellensee deutlich zu dick. 0,14mm ist für Portionsforellen absolut ausreichend und auch eine Lachsforelle bringt einen nicht ins Schwitzen.
 0,16mm kann man nehmen, wenn es gezielt auf Lachsforellen geht.


----------



## dosenelch (7. November 2017)

*AW: Mini Spoons am Forellensee: Vorfach?*



schirmchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Antworten. Werde beim nächsten Forellenseebesuch mal einiges durchtesten. Ich habe eine Rute bis 5g Wurfgewicht und eine bis 10g.
> Interessant, dass man keinen Wirbel verwenden soll. Verdrallt da die Schnur nicht?




Wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb, bei Spoons kannst du drauf verzichten, weil die sich nicht um die eigene Achse drehen, sondern mehr seitlich ausschlagen.
Ein Wirbel wäre bei Spoons nicht nur überflüssig,  sondern hinsichtlich des Laufverhaltens sogar kontraproduktiv. 
Wirbel also nur bei wirklich rotierenden Ködern verwenden.


----------

